# Links being redirected through AD sites



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2013)

i have found that many links are being redirected through ad-generating sites like Tyroodr, Cuelinks etc.
like this :
*cuelinks.com/redirect?pub_id=54CL3...-3rd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmdfzf94ywgkxez

frankly, this is highly irritating and due to my settings, i cannot access these sites unless i enable link redirection in my browser, which i wont do, because i should not have to go through a bloody tsunami of ads just to get to a link.

is there any way to remove the stupid redirection from such links?
any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2013)

Sadly it has been implemented. The admins(Raaabo and ico) will know better.

I think there are enough ads on the page already and atleast the links we post can be spared?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2013)

Any link on TDF stopped working for me a while ago. As my KIS blocks Linksredirect.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2013)

what link redirect??i just posted some online shopping links & they are appearing normally.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> what link redirect??i just posted some online shopping links & they are appearing normally.



After posting, right click the link, hit “copy link location“ and paste it somewhere. You should see the difference


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2013)

nope!working fine here with no redirects using firefox with noscript addon.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am also getting this error  starting from last 3-4 days i think


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/internet-www/8422d1358071444-links-being-redirected-through-ad-sites-1.png
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/internet-www/8423d1358071445-links-being-redirected-through-ad-sites-2.png


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 14, 2013)

dude, this re-direct crap is bugging the hell out of me.

i dont want to give clicks to any ad-site.

yes, the admins should not redirect our links. its not ethical.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 14, 2013)

Same problem here with KIS on my PC. Keeps blocking the link, which I have to manually approve each time.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2013)

never noticed this... using opera
testing

ok... try changing forum theme to tdf v6.5 instead of neo tdf guests... setting is there in the bottom bar... does this fix the problem?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes. I have to manually edit the links everytime I want to open some link.

@Anorion, I'm on TDF v6.5 (Others too I guess). This has nothing to do with theme (I Guess).


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

I am facing the same issue with forum, KIS 2013 has also stopped me from directly clicking websites links given here. Very annoying.

Any FireFox or Chrome add-on to go around this issue which can remove these silly link re-directs from the page ??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 14, 2013)

Working normally for me on my mobile with Opera Mini 7.1.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Working normally for me on my mobile with Opera Mini 7.1.



Its going via a redirection URL first, then to the original destination.

Security Suits present in PC (like Kaspersky or other anti malware) is able to detect and produce warning for the same.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2013)

ok i can only see the redirected links in the neo tdf guests theme, it goes away when I switch


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok i can only see the redirected links in the neo tdf guests theme, it goes away when I switch



Its happening with me in TDF v6.5 also.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2013)

weird... will check on chrome and firefox, suspecting it has to do with how the url was posted as well

testing again 



Spoiler



Nikon | Universcale test 2


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> weird... will check on chrome and firefox, suspecting it has to do with how the url was posted as well
> 
> testing again
> 
> ...



I used chrome.

Under The Mobile Theme, the URL you posted opens directly, but under TDF v6.5 and the NEO TDF Guest, all the links are going via some crappy redirection URL


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> weird... will check on chrome and firefox, suspecting it has to do with how the url was posted as well
> 
> testing again
> 
> ...



Well it has nothing to do with theme. It's present in all theme. And KIS blocks the URL as malicious.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw one thing,

Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more.

This code is not putting that redirection URL 


```
[url**=***www.belarc.com/free_download.html]*www.belarc.com/free_download.html[/url][/url]
** -> remove it in actual posting
```


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2013)

Naxal said:


> I saw one thing,
> 
> Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more.
> 
> ...



Not working for me...


```
*linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//www.belarc.com/free_download.html
```


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Not working for me...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You are right, it was working at the time I posted, and now its not working for me either. Strange......


----------



## rider (Jan 15, 2013)

*Kaspersky always warns me before opening any link.*

Hello! I am using paid Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 on my windows 8 pro PC. The problem is whenever like I open some link from TDF it shows warning Access Denied.
The requested URL cannot be provided

URL: every xyz url

Blocked by Web Anti-Virus

Reason: dangerous URL


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Kaspersky always warns me before opening any link.*

merged threads


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 15, 2013)

cool.
i hope we can find a solution.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> cool.
> i hope we can find a solution.



Some one please write an FF or chrome app for TDF  which scans the page source and removes the re-director url before displaying it


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 28, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Some one please write an FF or chrome app for TDF  which scans the page source and removes the re-director url before displaying it



try Redirect Cleaner addon for firefox


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, sometimes those link directing sites tend to bug out, forcing me to quote the post and manually paste the link, this is highly annoying, they aren't malicious though, my avast's web shield lets them pass(kaspersky false positive, like always ), but as i said, highly annoying. Only the admins or someone form digit can fix this, and from their absence in this thread I guess they wont, sigh...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

^^what are you all talking about?i have never faced this issue till now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^what are you all talking about?i have never faced this issue till now.


Only if you browse tdf as much as I do 

You do know the link redirector thing? Just right click and copy an URL posted in digit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

@tkin admins themselves.have implemented it it so I am sure.they are aware.

Why dont you send an.emaik to editor[at]thinkdigit.com on our behalf?





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^what are you all talking about?i have never faced this issue till now.



Nevermind


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @tkin admins themselves.have implemented it it so I am sure.they are aware.
> 
> Why dont you send an.emaik to editor[at]thinkdigit.com on our behalf?
> 
> Nevermind


Fall on deaf ears.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

ok testing this right now:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
everything working fine.copy the url,right click & paste in reply,submit & done.no redirection issues whatsoever.using firefox with noscript enabled.

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
noscript disabled for thinkdigit forum & repeated the above procedure & still working fine.

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
with noscript still disabled used link button in post editor to insert same link & still no issues.

so why am i not getting this redirection issue.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ok testing this right now:
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


This is what that link resolves to, just right click on it and copy it:
/linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr841n-300mbps-wireless-n-router/p/itmd7hn9cw5y3h3k%3Fpid%3DRTRD7HN3JJYF6WN2

Without the htttp:// removed so it doesn't parse.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

i just hover mouse pointer over the links i posted & no issues.this is what i get:

*i.imgur.com/Xhivuoh.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i just hover mouse pointer over the links i posted & no issues.this is what i get:


Copy the link, now what does it copy? Paste it in a notepad.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

copied & pasted the link in notepad.it paste same just as shown in my screenshot,the original flipkart link with no link modification.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> copied & pasted the link in notepad.it paste same just as shown in my screenshot,the original flipkart link with no link modification.


Dunno, read the thread, nearly all of us are suffering from this, you're an exception.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

ok i think i have figured it out.i just tried pasting link from chrome & saw that link was modified.most likely there is some cookie in my firefox cache(which i never clear btw) which is making me an exception but i am not complaining now that i have seen how annoying is this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

ok guys, the affiliate the forum is using is this website (oh gosh a website will redirect ads to itself lol) -> Cuelinks - A 2-minute Content Monetization Solution for your website.
It's an Indian service apparently, here is an interview done by a website CueLinks - Effective Content Monetization for Indian Publishers


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ok guys, the affiliate the forum is using is this website (oh gosh a website will redirect ads to itself lol) -> Cuelinks - A 2-minute Content Monetization Solution for your website.
> It's an Indian service apparently, here is an interview done by a website CueLinks - Effective Content Monetization for Indian Publishers


One question, they just redirect, so they can monitor what people visits, but no ads, so how do they make money?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

^^
It might be possible there is shortage of ads now and very soon we will see them soon.

The vid explains Cuelinks - Your Content Monetization Solution - YouTube


I guess we have discussed enough about this.



update: It tracks if you make purchase as shown in the vid and both cuelinks and the link probably earn money when you make purchase(for example if we link to flipkart and someone buys a product, not completely sure with this one)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2013)

lucky for me i am not facing this issue(lucky cookie i guess).just posted some links with no annoying redirects.


----------



## leelaprasad (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> One question, they just redirect, so they can monitor what people visits, but no ads, so how do they make money?



It works like this, say some user posted a Harddisk link from flipkart and as cuelinks is registered with flipkart, when you visit flipkart with that redirected link a cookie will be created and a certain time range is fixed, and if you make any purchased from flipkart within that window. Flipkart pays cuelinks a percentage of your order amount like 3 or 4 % to cuelinks. cuelinks after deducting there commission will pay remaining to TDF


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> It works like this, say some user posted a Harddisk link from flipkart and as cuelinks is registered with flipkart, when you visit flipkart with that redirected link a cookie will be created and a certain time range is fixed, and if you make any purchased from flipkart within that window. Flipkart pays cuelinks a percentage of your order amount like 3 or 4 % to cuelinks. cuelinks after deducting there commission will pay remaining to TDF


This I already know, but why do they redirect all links? Why not just affiliate links?


----------

